# GA Bud Plant Ride



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Greetings,

Does anyone know of any organized group rides regularly occurring on the Bud Plant routes. The 31 or the 60 mile route or so are both fine. I enjoyed the course, but I would like to ride with some folks up there in the future. Thanks!


----------

